
Show HN: AskData – API to Translate Natural Language-2-Sql - simonedisomma
https://www.askdata.com/product
======
fortytw2
OT: Something is extremely fishy with the comments in here, guess this slipped
through the voting ring detector?

~~~
dang
It didn't slip through the ring detector. All those votes were flagged by our
software. And yes, the comments are obviously promotional. Not cool!

All: please don't ask friends or teammates to upvote your posts. It's against
the rules here—see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).
And _especially_ please make sure they don't post booster comments in the
threads. HN users are really good at detecting this and consider it spamming.
They'll flag the post and email us to complain.

------
simonedisomma
Hi Ramirez, we are rolling out the platform in English and progressively we
will extend other languages. The Italian is already up and running and we are
working on French and German

------
revskill
I guess the algorithm is like: \- Parse NLP into [a boolean expression, a
table with their joins tables]. \- Parse table + boolean expression into a SQL
Where clause Isn't it ?

------
mtaylor67
I like it. And I would like the employees of my sales department to use this
new approach. Now I ask you: why I have to adopt this new approach. How do I
convince my employees to change their approach?

~~~
simonedisomma
The idea behind Askdata is to support employees who are not data analysts to
access data without effort.

Ideally, the best way to onboard your colleagues is to register on the
platform, connect a sample dataset with your daily data and show them this
frictionless approach.

------
kunalgupta
This is awesome. Can't wait to share the vision you have here with my team. I
worry about it's actual capability to perform (it's a hard problem to solve),
but I will certainly try it.

------
hmiller78
Very interesting. I like to think that the habit of doing queries could
change. It would be interesting to see a video with a data cube.

------
dragosdinu
It's really easy to link a MySQL dataset and ask questions about your data.
Will DynamoDB also be supported?

~~~
simonedisomma
Hi Dragos, thanks for your feedback. DybamoDB is on-roadmap

------
sharris1980
An agent is the point-of-contact between the users and the data. Could you
explain me better?

------
jreinald
What happens the answer produces a lot of data? For example more than 100
records?

~~~
simonedisomma
We generate a subset preview of the answer and provide a link to a web-view
containing the full results

------
cramirez73
Very charming. Do you plan to extend the platform to other languages?

~~~
simonedisomma
Hi Ramirez, we are rolling out the platform in English and progressively we
will extend other languages. The Italian is already up and running and we are
working on French and German

------
mcsic
Vero good

------
mcsic
Very Good.

------
alice_giorgio
Cool!

~~~
simonedisomma
Thanks :) request your own free access and start playing with the platform! We
need hackers to push the limits

------
gvenier
Cool guys!

~~~
simonedisomma
Thanks mate. If you request access we will prepare a free environment for you!

